# How/where to send the 1022 form?



## Weite (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi everyone Im new here
I applied 500 student VISA via Immi online in Australia. I have been granted my student VISA online two months ago onshore when I was single, but then I got married after VISA granted and now I want to change my circumstance by completing the form 1022. I'm wondering how can I return this form to DIBP, I mean where to send this form1022 please? Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

If you applied online, you can update your information online in your immi account.


----------

